# Dried fruits &cinnamon creemed honey



## ducky (Mar 24, 2005)

I make a good quality creemed honey.Some of my regular clients want cinnimon creemed honey and maybe some strawberry creemed honey.What I need to know is where I could purchase good quality dried fruits and good quality cinnamon.Also I need a rough guide on how much dried fruit per pound of honey.I have asked some Beekeepers that make cinnimon and other fruited creemed honey it appears to be a State secret? Your help would be appreciated.
Ducky


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.mid-conagri.com/

About a 1/4 way down the page click the link
for Freeze-Dried Powdered Fruits.

They also have pecan meal which makes for
excellent creamed honey.

They have a link on the page listing the
powders for making creamed honey as well.

Good Luck


----------



## ducky (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks Sundance your help is much appreciated
Ducky


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

You can pick up decent cinnamon at any bulk food store. The fruit powders leave the honey gritty so I dont recommend them. Try food processing raw fruit into puree, and drying down in a food dehydrator. 
Check out honeyb.ca

John Russell


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Does the cinnamon make for a "hot" flavor like cinnamon chewing gum?

(I've no experience with "creamed honey" so..)
Also, my current-use kitchen honey has granulated. But it hasn't gotten hard as a brick. It's still soft enough to migrate (I say migrate as it doens't Pour, only moves over the next hour or so). Would it be fully set or will it continue granulating further until it doesn't move? 

If it hasn't finished granulating like a creamed honey product would, can putting it in my kitchen fridge accelerate the process, or is that too cold? I'd like to experience creamed honey and this stuff is a couple of years old already.

Waya


----------



## Jethro (Oct 22, 2006)

Ducky if you order from mid-con ask them and they will help you get the right formula. Joli makes some of the best creamed honey you can find.


----------



## ducky (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks Jethro for the info on mid-con
Ducky


----------



## livetrappingbymatt (Jan 13, 2006)

*creamed honey*

lorrane oils for flavors.
dadant has a kit with starter.
don't ask haven't made mine yet?
do have stuff,lack ambition!
bob


----------



## ducky (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the information. I receved my order from Lorrane oil's, the real cinnamon,Blackberry,Strawberry & Pecan flavors now outsell my liquid honey.I recieved a order to do a wedding {party favores} for over 100 people. THANKS AGAIN---Ducky


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

I googled Lorrane Oils and didn't come up with a web page. Does anyone have a web address for Lorrane Oils? I would like to look into flavored creamed honeys in my area.
Susan


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

do not buy the kits from Dadant. It is not worth it.


----------



## ducky (Mar 24, 2005)

This should get you there---Ducky
http://www.lorannoils.com


----------



## ducky (Mar 24, 2005)

This should get you there---Ducky

http://www.lorannoils.com


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

ducky said:


> This should get you there---Ducky
> 
> http://www.lorannoils.com


Thanks Ducky!

Susan


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Just curious...... are these oils pure fruit? Nothing artificial?
No alcohols?? No chemicals at all??


----------



## ducky (Mar 24, 2005)

Just curious...... are these oils pure fruit? Nothing artificial?
No alcohols?? No chemicals at all??

There are chemicals in the oils! But the information on the bottles say they are food grade ---Ducky


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I don't think they have a web page but I will find out tomorrow.
I'll be going right past and will stop in on my way to therapy.
Clint


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

LorAnn oils www.lorannoils.com
is their web page. It shows list price for the products but they give good discounts to beekeepers. I call them my order and tell them I am a beekeeper and they give me the discount.
PHONE NUMBERS
1-800-862-8620
1-800-248-1302
1-888-4-lorann
FAX
1-517-882-0507
E-mail
[email protected]
Mail
LorAnnoils
P.o.Box 22009
Lansing, Michigan 48909

Ask and they will send a catalog.
Good people to do business with.
Clint


----------



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

*pecan meal?*

Called mid-con today and they don't have pecan meal and won't sell it anymore.
Is there another line on pecan meal out there? I googled for a while and the stuff i found was twice the price.

I want to make creamed pecan flavoured honey, will the oil work too?


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

BJ said:


> Called mid-con today and they don't have pecan meal and won't sell it anymore...


I emailed them a couple of days ago and asked for a catalog. I received an email back saying they weren't sending anymore catalogs because they are going out of business.

Susan


----------



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

Ducky,

I phoned lorann oils and they said their pecan is a flavouring. Have you used it already? What in and what was the outcome?

They also told me a $7 jar was going to be $8 shipping charge to Canada + dutied and brokerage fees ( free trade?????) which in my experiance will be about another $8-$15.

They gave me some suppliers in Ancaster and Mississaga (SP?)


----------



## ducky (Mar 24, 2005)

I phoned lorann oils and they said their pecan is a flavouring. Have you used it already? What in and what was the outcome?


BJ---I have made the Pecan flavored creemed honey, I realy like it! But at this point giving people the pick of all my flavors the hands down winner is real cinnamon then blackberry. As far as shipping I live in Sarnia and have a Post Box in Port Huron Mi. then I bring it over myself.

When talking to Loranne tell them you are a beekeeper and the will give you a discount. 

Ducky


----------



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Ducky,

I've done the creamed cinnamon too and have found the same success.
Wanted to dabble with raspberry and pecan too.
I mix up 5 Kg batches, if i do find this flavouring how much did you add? 
Drops / Kg or more like tsp's? 

I'm over an hour from the border so I guess I'll have to swing by Missassaga on a trip through TO.

Cheers


----------



## ducky (Mar 24, 2005)

BJ
I mix 2 tsp. of Lorann oils to 20 lbs batches of creemed honey. Be carefull this oil is strong stuff! Start your batch at 1 tsp. & add more to where it suites your taste. Good luck!!!!

Ducky


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

How much cinnamon to how much honey do you use in your creamed honey?
This sounds good and I would like to try it.
Clint


----------



## ducky (Mar 24, 2005)

I use 1/2 cup of real cinnamon to 20 lbs of creemed honey. Again start with less cinnamon and work your way to suites your taste. Good luck!!!
Ducky


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

ducky:

are you talking cinnamon oil or cinnamon as in the spice?


----------



## ducky (Mar 24, 2005)

are you talking cinnamon oil or cinnamon as in the spice?

This is real powered cinnamon spice!---Ducky


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Do you sift it?? When I have made sauces using powdered cinnamon, it seems to react with liquid in a negative form to make a globuler mess. 

Are you using cinnamon bought from the store? Or the higher end cinnamon?


----------



## ducky (Mar 24, 2005)

Do you sift it?? When I have made sauces using powdered cinnamon, it seems to react with liquid in a negative form to make a globuler mess.

I do not sift the powder. The powder tends to float on top of the honey when you try to mix it. I use a lab mixer that I bought on E-bay. I have it hooked up to a large reostate so I can controle the mixer speed.At the bussness end of the mixer I attached a small paint mixer (it looks like a small 1 inch boat prop) this slowley pulls the cinnamon down the mixer shaft where inturn it mixes with the honey. For 20 lbs of honey it takes about 30 min. I have not found any lumps of cinnamon with this method!

Are you using cinnamon bought from the store? Or the higher end cinnamon?

I use freshly ground cinnamon, It is hard to find but it is worth looking for because the end product is of a highter quality!!

Ducky


----------

